# veya vs. yoksa - (conjunction 'or') — [Grammar]



## ujjain

I wondered a few times what is "or" in Turkish. I even asked a  Turkish person, but the answer I was given was not satisfactory, since  all sentences I tried to make using "veya" as in Romance/Germanic  languages were said to be wrong.







I want to ask:
_Erkek sıçrayor mu?_
_Erkek atlayor mu?_
_Erkek sıcrayor veya atlayor? ﻿_﻿(wrong)﻿﻿

Although in this case I wouldn't know where to place "mi" and I think veya cannot be used in such a way..


----------



## ujjain

Shame the layout got messed up and I couldn't add the image.
Better Turkish phrases:

_erkek çocuk atlıyor mu?
erkek çocuk sıçrıyor mu?
_


----------



## al-sirbi

What about _
çocuk atlıyor mu, yoksa sıçrıyor mu_? or _çocuk atlıyor mu, ya da sıçrıyor mu_?


----------



## Rallino

al-sarbi said:


> What about _
> çocuk atlıyor mu, yoksa sıçrıyor mu_?  or _çocuk atlıyor mu, ya da sıçrıyor mu_?



Comparing two ideas/concepts/sentences are always conveyed with the conjonction 'yoksa'.


----------



## frmax

ujjain said:


> _i think that one also correct.
> Erkek sı*ç*r*ı*yor veya atl*ı*yor *mu*? ﻿_﻿﻿﻿


----------



## EtudianteEternelle

It is also possible to say (and in my opinion the best, most natural sounding way):

*Çocuk atlıyor mu, sıçrıyor mu?*

No "veya," no "yoksa," no "ya da," no nothing. This is perfectly correct Turkish. Another example: Kalıyor musun, gidiyor musun? (Are you staying or are you going?)


----------

